# Disk sanitizer



## ruby2020 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a HP 520 Laptop with Intel celeron Processor and 512 MB ram(it is obsolete long back), I had formatted my system and it was working fine then the CD drive stopped working. I checked the registry but no upper lower filters were there. The Icon in My Computer was dvd ram drive H but on opening the CD no contents were displayed. 
I then tried doing a disk sanitizer and the entire data erased. I'am unable to boot from the Windows XP CD now. I can only access the BIOS setup now. and when i attempt to boot from disc the message displayed is " no system disk or Disc error, reinsert disc and press any key". I tried to change the configuration for booting to usb Cdrom as first and HDD as second. Again the same disc error is displayed. I read your earlier post here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/heeeelllllp-cannot-install-windows-xp-225605.html 
I was unable to get the suggested solution. Please clarify.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only "disk sanitizer" that I'm aware of is for cleaning the HDD. Don't know why you would want to do that for a CDROM issue.

Anyway, based on your description of the initial trouble, and the fact that it now won't boot from a CD, would seem to indicate that the CDROM drive has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the disk in another computer

is it a full disk or a restore disk that came with the laptop


----------



## ruby2020 (Sep 18, 2009)

actually I was not able to install the CD so entered the BIOS to change the system configuration for booting from CD and accidentally the disk sanitizer started, It was just 0.2% when i stopped it but after ignoring changes and exiting BIOS, the system just wud not start and was showing disk error. The disc is working fine in another computer. It is a bootable windows XP Disc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

clear the drive with killdisk,then format and install with the xp disk

you need to gather your drivers together first

http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm


----------

